# Service Outlet



## kok328 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was short on outlets in the basement and didn't want to run wire from the light fixtures and/or existing outlets.

So I mounted an outlet on the side of the furnace cabinet, ran 14AWG MC from the service switch of the furnace across the inside of the furnace through an existing manufacturer hole in the furnace cabinet into the back of a 2x4 outlet box and installed a single duplex outlet on the outside of the furnace cabinet.

I made sure to keep the run away from any heat and/or gas lines and made the outlet non-switch by tapping into the line side of the service switch.

Now I'm wondering if I violated code.


----------



## speedy petey (Sep 13, 2010)

What you did was fine. The only thing I can think of was did you need a GFI?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't install one because the absence of open water within 24" of the outlet.
The only thing I can think of is that when someone turns off the furnace service switch it then expected for all wires inside the cabinet to be dead.
The MC run will still be hot but, it will also be inaccessible in terms of contact.


----------



## speedy petey (Sep 14, 2010)

kok328 said:


> I didn't install one because the absence of open water within 24" of the outlet.


I am not sure where you came up with this requirement, but none such exists, in the US at least.

If this is in an unfinished portion of the basement it must be GFI protected.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

The house was built in 1997 and all the outlets in the unfinished basement were not GFIC.  Got the GFIC logic from bathrooms & kitchens.


----------



## speedy petey (Sep 14, 2010)

Well then someone did not do the right thing. I suspect it was both the contractor and the inspector, because ALL 120v 12 & 20 amp receptacles in unfinished basements and crawls must be GFI protected. This has been in effect since before 1997.
Are you sure they are not protected? They do not all have to be GFI devices, there may be a GFI somewhere, like at the panel, that is protecting all the others.


Your GFI logic regarding baths and kitchens is also a bit skewed. There was never any 24" rule. ALL receptacles in bathrooms must be GFI protected, and ALL kitchen counter receptacles must also be. The old rule for kitchens was within 6' of a sink, but this was changed quite a while ago to all counter receps.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the GFI ruling.
As far as the GFI protected outlets, one is a single use outlet for the sump pump the other is a single duplex for the washer and last one is just a convience outlet.
I think the convience outlet is on the circuit with the porch outlet and is protected but, the other two are not and there are no GFI breakers in the panel.


----------



## triple D (Sep 17, 2010)

the service/convience outlet located in relation to furnace must be gfi protected, as it is assumed repair personnel will be utilizing this to do there duties on the furnace. I think if I looked hard, you are only permissed this "service plug" to be tapped off the furnace circuit. Certainly no general purpose outlets are to be added to this circuit. Your local inspector missed the unfinished basement gfi protection as well on his final. But putting a gfi on this will make it the "service plug" for the furnace, as long as it stays on when the furnace is switched off for repair. Hope this helps some...


----------



## kok328 (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually this is intended as a general purpose outlet but, if anyone asks, it is a service outlet.  There is an outlet within 10' of the furnace so in my case a true service outlet was never installed.  I'm also thinking that if the inspector missed the original non-GFI outlets, they will surely miss this one, it blends in with the equipment.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 18, 2010)

Changed the outlet to GFI.
My intent for this outlet remains a "convience outlet" but, again, if asked it is a "service outlet".   Being that I do my HAVC work, I guess I'm the only one to benefit from its install.
Thanks guys.


----------



## triple D (Sep 18, 2010)

the outlet in the basement ten feet away would of been fine for service plug code, if it was a gfi. You must have one within 25 ft of furnace. Adding the one you did, you are correct in naming it the service plug and gfi protecting it. This will discuise it. Make sure it is on the line side of furnace disconnect.....


----------



## kok328 (Sep 19, 2010)

yea, it's an unswitched outlet, I don't run my transformer when not using heat or A/C but, still want power to the outlet.
Thanks again.


----------

